
Amazon Launches 'Mac Downloads' Store - shawndumas
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000691231#
======
shawndumas
"Have to say, I didn’t see this coming. Notable among the titles Amazon has
but Apple’s Mac App Store does not is Microsoft Office.

.

Interesting too, in the context of Apple’s legal pursuit of a trademark for
the term “app store”, is that Amazon went with “downloads store” rather than
the closed-up “appstore” they use for their Android store." [1]

\----

[1]: [http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/05/26/amazon-mac-
downl...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/05/26/amazon-mac-downloads-
store)

